# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Մագիստրատուրա ընդունվողներին

## Fedayi

Ժողովուրդ, չգիտեմ ուրիշ բուհերում էլ են ուսանողներին սթրեսի մեջ պահում, թե ոչ, բայց ըստ մասնագիտությունների անվճար տեղերի քանակը արդեն սահմանված է կառավարության համապատասխան որոշմամբ դեռ ապրիլին, ահա լինքը`http://edu.am/ArticleIndex.php?id=1549&topMenuArt=-1: Լինքում հավելված կա, քաշեք և նայեք ձեր մասնագիտությունների գծով: 

*«ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ ԲԱՐՁՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ` 2008/2009 ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՏԱՐՎԱ` ՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԱԿԱՆ ՆՊԱՍՏՆԵՐԻ ՁԵՎՈՎ ՈՒՍՄԱՆ ՎԱՐՁԻ ԼՐԻՎ ՓՈԽՀԱՏՈՒՑՄԱՄԲ (ԱՆՎՃԱՐ) ԵՎ ԲԱՐՁՐԱԳՈՒՅՆ ՈՒՍՈՒՄՆԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՍՏԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԿՈՂՄԻՑ ՈՒՍՄԱՆ ՎԱՐՁԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻ ԶԵՂՉԻ ԿԻՐԱՌՄԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՈՎ (ՎՃԱՐՈՎԻ) ԱՌԿԱ ՈՒՍՈՒՑՄԱՄԲ ՄԱԳԻՍՏՐՈՍԻ ԿՐԹԱԿԱՆ ԾՐԱԳՐՈՎ ՏԵՂԵՐՆ ԸՍՏ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ» ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄ /17 ապրիլի 2008 թվականի N 377-Ն/*

Լինելու են զինծառայությունից տարկետման և առանց տարկետման /ես, օրինակ, տենց եմ անցնում/ իրավունքի անվճար տեղեր, հնարավոր է` վճարովի, բայց տարկետման իրավունքով տեղեր:
Մեր ԺՈՂ-ում դեկանը այդ մասին իմանում է ինձանից, նենց էլ շշմած էտ թղթերին էին նայում, ոնց որ դա իրանց գործը չի եղել: Սովետի հոտ ա գալիս էս համալսարանից, չգիտեմ, կամ էլ «կեղտոտ խաղեր» են տալիս: Մինչև հիմա և ոչ մի լուր չեն ասել, այնինչ ամեն ինչ պարզ էր դեռ վաղուց: Տրաքցնելու եմ վերջը ես սրանց:
Կարճ ասած` տեղեկացած եղեք ու տեր եղեք ձեր իրավունքներին:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ի՞նչն էր անսպասելի: Արդեն մի քանի տարի է գործում է այս օրենքը:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ի՞նչն էր անսպասելի: Արդեն մի քանի տարի է գործում է այս օրենքը:


Սա օրենք չէ, սա որոշում է, ու սահմանված տեղերն ամեն տարի կարող են փոփոխվել:
Դե, չգիտեմ` որտեղ ոնց, բայց Ժող-ում ու կարծեմ Բրյուսովում առաջին տարին է այս պրակտիկան ներդրվում. դրա համար էլ խառն ենք: Ձեռքի հետ էլ ասեք` Պետական Համալսարանում կամ այլուր ինչպես է գործել այս կարգը: Օրինակ, կարծեմ կիսավճար հասկացություն կա, իսկ մեզ մոտ դա չի լինելու: Կամ, նորություն չէ արդյոք առանց տարկետման իրավունքի անվճար անցնելը?
Կխնդրեի մանրամասնել:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Պետ. Համալսարանում տարեկետում են ստանում բարձր առաջադիմություն ունեցողները: Ընդհանրաօես սկսզբում որոշվում է միջին գնահատականի սահմանը, հետո մի քիչ էլ են իջացնում այդ թիվը: Որպես կանոն անցնում են բոլոր կարմիր դիպլոմավորները: Մեր ֆակուլտետում անվճար անցան միայն բացարձակ գերազանցիկները: Կարմիր դիպլոմավորները անցան կիսավճար, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր չունեին կարմիր դիպլոմ, սակայն միջին գնահատականը համապատասխանում էր սահմանվածին, ապա ստանում էին տարեկետման իրավունք և ընդունվում լրիվ վճարով:

----------


## Հետաքրքրասեր

Հեսա գնամ ստուգեմ, մերսի որ զգուշացրիր:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա .......



> Տրաքցնելու եմ վերջը ես սրանց:


Bleed it out,brother!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------

